

Obama Looking For Jobs In The Wrong Places - nihaar
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2011/01/looking_for_jobs_in_all_the_wr.html

======
mindcrime
I agree with so much of that article that it's ridiculous... until he starts
waxing on about patents. Patents are an abomination as far as I'm concerned,
and should be scrapped completely. You want innovation, scrap the patent
system and force companies to "innovate continuously or die," make it an arms
race. I'll take that any day over adding another billion dollars to the
USPTO's budget to "clear the patent backlog."

